# Dayton Herf



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Monday, March 13 at Norton's Bar on Wilmingtom Pike in Kettering, OH

Just got word via email that this event is going on again.This is the second time this B&M is putting this on. It's $15 and you get 2 sticks and a few glasses of wine and various cocktails. There are also some appetizers to nibble on. 

Last time it was samples from Altadis with RyJ and Onyx. There were four wines to sample and a shot of Tequila. 

There's a table that the owner brings and sells other smokes.

I thought it was well worth it in January. If any of you in cyberspace would like to attend I'll save you a seat. You can get other info from The Smoke House in Centerville, OH (it may also be called the smoker's outlet)

D


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Hell... my wife's even comming to this tonight. 

Should be a great time.

D


----------

